# Waterfowl set



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

The spalted apple and redwood burl came from two generous people on here, whom I can't remember cause I had to delete all my pms. Anyway this customer was tough and knew what he wanted. Each wood is representative of a dog he has, and he's named after the wood, and the size of the piece of wood is representative of how long he's had each. The whitish wood is crosscut spalted sycamore. They've all been stabilized. 

Goose call, duck call, woodduck and teal call. Thanks for looking!

Andrew 


[attachment=32759]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 15, 2013)

awsome calls andrew my son slamed the 4 greenheads sunday with your call him and his buddys got 8 pintail 5 teal six geese one was a cackler it was the size of a mallard ----duck ---ps i got some wood for ya pal


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> awsome calls andrew my son slamed the 4 greenheads sunday with your call him and his buddys got 8 pintail 5 teal six geese one was a cackler it was the size of a mallard ----duck ---ps i got some wood for ya pal



Awesome Dave! Tell them next time to send me some pics with the birds and the calls and let me know when you're ready to send the wood down bub!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 15, 2013)

will do andrew i wasnt with them they video tape there hunts. there all going to south dakota this weekend to grindem up lucky bas%%^ some of us gota pay the bills :dash2::dash2::dash2: watch for :happymail: my freind --duck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2013)

WOW! Andy those are awesome.


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> will do andrew i wasnt with them they video tape there hunts. there all going to south dakota this weekend to grindem up lucky bas%%^ some of us gota pay the bills :dash2::dash2::dash2: watch for :happymail: my freind --duck



I hear ya Dave! Would love some pics and thank you sir!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> WOW! Andy those are awesome.



Thanks Kevin!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice set of calls with the shape variations and coloring ! He better be stoked!!! And thanks for the video ! I hope to try it on pens soon .


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 15, 2013)

Superbly done and some great history to them!!


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 16, 2013)

Perfect!!


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody! They went in the mail today, and he will have them Friday so hopefully he's as pleased with sound as he was the look!

Andrew


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 16, 2013)

Andrew, great set of calls, you really have it down to an art. Was wondering on your calls with two,different kinds of wood, like these, is there something special you do to get them to fit so seamless. Also what glue do you use for this.
Great job.

Roy


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 16, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Andrew, great set of calls, you really have it down to an art. Was wondering on your calls with two,different kinds of wood, like these, is there something special you do to get them to fit so seamless. Also what glue do you use for this. Great job. Roy



Well first thank you! I use a tenon method instead of a flat glue up. I check my squareness with a metal ruler a flashlight. If you see light, it ain't flat! Secondly I use 5 minute epoxy. I've had good luck so far with it!

If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me please. 

Andrew


----------

